# The heat is ON!



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, gotta' love Southern summer's, ha-ha! Not crying...well maybe a tad. I'm in Chattanooga, and we have 102 today. Seems I'll never get used to the heat. So what are you doing to beat the heat & still get saddle time? I'm doing the early morning thing


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Go up in elevation as in Cherohala Skyway, Blue ridge parkway above 4000ft. Its a different world up there.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Chattanooga here also. :thumbsup:

Going to ride the Cartersville Century tomorrow...down in Cartersville, of course. Planning on riding around to the SAGs and drenching muhself in water from the coolers to stay cool.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

105 here in South Carolina today with humidity about 500 percent, or so it feels. Not so bad with an early start. I left at 6:00 AM and was back by 9:00.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Hope you survived that century, Tuck. It was blazing yesterday! And yeah, I'm trying to get out the door as close to 6 a.m. as I can, being that TdF is on now. I don't mind missing an hour or so of broadcast but do enjoy watching it live.

And Tellico...I haven't seen elevation since I live in Colorado Springs. Used to have a daily route (off road) that went up over 2K feet. Loved it! Think the closest thing we have in Chatt would be Lookout Mountain at 2K, but I'm not a fan of the road traffic. Think I've heard rumors that route might be included with the U.S. Championship next year.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup. Survived, but just. I felt worse during,and after, this century, than any of the others I've done this year.

Temp was at 107 when I finished. I actually had to stop at about mile 92-ish to sit under what shade I could find and try to recover some before finishing the ride. (Good damned thing I was determined to finish, because if I hadn't been, I would have been fooked. NO SAG-Wagon support on this ride AT ALL that I could see. Absolutely the worst I've seen on any century this year.)

My legs were cramping soooooooooooooo bad after the ride...on the way home and after I got home, that I'm sore today. Not from the ride, but from the cramping...if that makes sense.

Anyhoos...Didn't ride yesterday because I was spending some time on the lake, but I've really got to get out and ride this afternoon and get some of this sore out.


----------

